# WARNING: plant noob questions inside



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so, given the advice in this forum.. i decided to go with some anubias. i got two potted ones and they're just sitting in my rhom tank as is. i'm not sure if i want to keep it in there with her or in the sand tank which is the home of my reds.

if i was to plant it in the rhom tank with gravel, how deep does the gravel have to be?

do i take them out of the pot and then stick it in the gravel?

what about the sorta spongy wet tissue looking stuff wrapped around the roots? do i need to take that off to expose the roots before planting in gravel?

sorry for the lamer questions. just new territory.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is great to hear more people into the live plants!









First of all you have to unpot the plants and remove the 'clothe' stuff that covers the roots.
You have to know that Anubias also grows when are attched to driftwood which also is a great thing to see....If you decide to plant them in gravel,make sure the you cover all the roots and the plant is immovable!

Enjoy your Plants!!!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i knew taht java moss could attach to driftwood... but anubias as well? could you perhaps go a little bit into detail on this?

btw, i hate playing vs NE. we should find all the pfury war3 players and make a bracket. that would be fun.


----------

